

Show HN: Code from anywhere in the world, a curated collection of remote jobs - alainchabat
http://jobs.remotive.io/?s=alain

======
jxm262
Hey, how are you curating this list? I'm interested in making a service
similar to cofounderslab but way better (think something curated) and am
curious how to make a screening process. Or even for your site, I'm curious
how you went about this since I'm interested in remote work myself :)

------
dibbsonline
Also; [https://wfh.io](https://wfh.io)

------
tckr
Great idea! Thanks.

